# فيلم ولاد العم ....حينما تصل السذاجة و التفاهة ذروتها !



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اليومين دول بيتذاع فيلم ولاد العم على روتانا سينيما*
*بطولة :*
*شريف منير : جاسوس اسرائيلى متخفى*
*منى ذكى : زوجته اللى اكتشف كدة فى اول خمس دقائق لما خطفها هو و ولاده و سافر بيهم اسرائيل و حاكلها على الحقيقة و اتصدمت !*
*كريم عبد العزيز : كالعادة الظابط المغوار و المنقذ الهلامى و قاهر الجبابرة حيث يقتل عشرات المسلحين بمفرده !*​ 

*اللى يتفرج على الفيلم هيكتشف انه من اكتر الافلام الساذجة على مر تاريخ السينما المستحدثة*​ 
*مساؤئ الفليم :*
*1- يصور اليهود على انهم حيوانات متحركة لا مشاعر لها و كتلة من الكرة و الحقد فى صورة انسان حيث يحاول الاب اليهودى قتل ابنائه فى نهاية الفيلم و تكشف لك ان الجارة اليهودة تتعامل معاملة حيوانية مع الاطفال لدرجة انها تقولهم تحت تهديد السلاح "ربنا ياخدكوا و نخلص منكوا انتى و اخوكى"*
*و على طول الخط اضطهاد للمصريين و اظهار الكره لهم*
*على الرغم من ان الانسان اليودى كأى انسان له مشاعر و على العكس انسان راقى بحكم تقدم بلدة !*​ 
*2- يزيد من الحنق و الحقد بين المصري و اليهودى*
*على الرغم من وجود معاهدة سلام بين مصر و اسرائيل*
*و على الرغم من ان زمن الحرب انتهى و زمن رافت الهجان و مهمة فى تل ابيب ولى*
*الا انه بعد ربع ساعة من الفلم تكتشف انه بياخدك لزمن ابطال اكتوبر حيث الجاسوسية و المهات فى عقر دار اسرائيل !*
*و يستطيع الظابط المصرى بكل بساطة ان يقوم بمهمة انقاذ فى تل ابيب و ما ادراك بتل ابيب !*​ 
*3- يحاول الفيلم ترسيخ فكرة وجود عداء ازلى ابدى بين مصر و اسرائيل رغم انى متأكد اننا دولة لا تضع لها اسرائيل اى حسبان و لا تشكل لها اى تهديد بحكم تاخرنا و تقدمها العسكرى و كونها الابن "الدلوع" لامريكا !*​ 
*34-الفيلم يثير فتنة دينية *
*كل شوية " انا هفضل مسلمة"*
*ولادى هيفضلوا مسلمين*
*و كان ممكن يستبدل التعبير بالجنسية "انا هفضل مصرية او عربية" بدل من حقن الاجواء بجو تعصبى دينى مزروع عن سبق الاصرار و الترصد !*​ 
*4- تفاهة و استخفاف بعقل المشاهد الى اقص الحدود لما تقتحم فرقة كوماندا مصرية تل ابيب و يتبادلوا اطلاق الرصاص و ينقذوا الظابط المصرى*
*و كأنهم اقتحموا الشارع اللى جنبنا مش بلد حصين جدا فى دولة عسكرية متربعة على عرش العالم العسكرى !*
*و العجيب انه رغم اشتعال المعركة و تبادل قذائف "البازوكا" لا تجد اى هيليكوبتر واحدة جت المكان !!!!!*
*و لا حتى قوات خاصة و لا مضرعات و لا اى حاجة كأنك بتتفرج على معركة بين قبائل بدوية !*
*و اللى يحرق الدم لما قائد اكوماندا المصرى فى لما اتصاب فى المعركة "فى تل ابين واخد بالك"*
*قال لكريم عبد العزيز الظابط المصرى " روح انت و انا الرجالة هيرجعونى " و كأنهم هيرجعوه للحارة اللى اخر شارع تل ابيب !*
*اخر خيبة و هبل و كأن واقعة زى دى مش كفاية لاشعال الحرب و القضاء على مصر كلها فى 5 دقايق !*
*و كأن مصر تملك الشجاعة لاطلاق رصاصة واحدة فى صحراء اسرائل !*​ 
*بدل ما ننزل فيلم يقول يا جماعة لازم نرتقى فى علاقتنا و تعاملاتنا و نحسنها ننزل فيلم يكهرب الاجواء كأننا فى حالة حرب !*
*شكرا للسينما المعبرة عن فكر شعبها !*
*و نمضى قدما للخلف !*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه ضحكتنى صدقنى ههههههههه

ده رأيي فيه من ساعه ما شوفته من فتره

وكل ما اتكلم عليه اقول ده فيلم اهبل

بجانب اللى انت قولته :

مافيهوش قصه ولا هدف ولا اى معنى

ايه يعنى اللى حصل ده احنا مالنا ولا استفادنا ايه منه

غير السلبيات اللى انت قولت عليها !!

تفكير رجعى هدفه التفرقه وحقن الاجواء وجمع الفلوس طبعا

مع ان اسم الفيلم يحسسك انهم عاملين حاجه ايجابيه لكن للاسف  ..

على فكره اليهود معاملتهم كويسه جدا وفوق الممتازه خصوصا فى الشغل وبيحترموا كلمتهم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تصدق بايه يا كريتيك
الفيلم عندي ع الجهاز من زمان
ومش شوفته ولا فكرت اشوفه
رغم الضجه الكبيره اللي كانت عليه 
لما عرفت قصته وشفت اعلانه وشويه الاكشن الأهبل اللي فيه
قلت ده فيلم تافهه جدا ( كعاده الافلام المصريه )
وكان عندي حق الفيلم مش قعد كام شهر ونزل ع النت ديفيدي
ومش كمل سنه تقريبا ونزل علي التي في
السينما المصريه بدل ماتبني بتهدم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*



كريم عبد العزيز : كالعادة الظابط المغوار و المنقذ الهلامى و قاهر الجبابرة حيث يقتل عشرات المسلحين بمفرده !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عارف يا كريتك القيلم ده دخلته سينما

واول ماجت الجزء الاخير بيتاع الضرب والخناقات 

بين شريف منير وكريم عبد العزيز

قولت لصحابى يللا نمشى خلاص الفيلم خلص

كريم طبعا هو اللى هيغلب ويحب منى ذكى

ويتجوزوا ويعشوا فى تبات ونبات ههههههههههه​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسمحلى اقولك من غير زعل ان نقد حضرتك مش موضوعى خالص .
1_الفيلم مقالش ان اليهودى حيوان بدون مشاعر والدليل ان والده دانيال قابلت منى زكى ودافعت عن حق ابنها فى اطفاله وأعلنت بكل صراحه انهم هيحاولو يتكيفوا ع الوضع المفروض 
2_اولا لو حضرتك بتقرا فى فنون الجاسوسيه هتعرف ان مفيش خطه محكمه 100 % وأختراق الاجهزه الامنيه مهمه صعبه فعلا لكن مش مستحيله بس فيه حاجه مهمه فى جملتك قريتها وهى (و ما ادراك بتل ابيب ) مش فاهم يعنى ايه ما ادراك تل ابيب...لغه تمجيد غريبه !!!
3_ يحاول الفيلم ترسيخ فكرة وجود عداء ازلى ابدى بين مصر و اسرائيل رغم انى متأكد اننا دولة اتفه من ان تشغل بال اسرائيل المتربعة مع امريكا على عرش العالم وأمريكا مين دي اللى على عرش العالم اومال اوروبا دى نسميها ايه ولا دول النمور الاسيويه دى ايه...الغريبه ان الدوله اللى بتمجدها دى تعرضت من فتره قريبه لحادثه تجسس على يد جاسوسه روسيه نائمه اسمها (آنا تشابمان) !!!
بالذمه مش مكسوف وأنت بتكتب جمله (احنا اتفه) ياعزيزى لو طالتك التفاهه فهى طالتك انت وحدك ولا تستخدم لغه الجمع بالنيابه عن حد ومازلنا مع لغه التمجيد والعداء موجود ضد اى كيان قتل اجدادى وقتل اطفال ابرياء تحت ستار حجج واهيه مش عارف يعنى المفروض احب الصهيونيه اللى سحقت اطفال بحر البقر مثلا ولا احبهم عشان كانوا عايزين ياخدوا حته من ارضى !!!! انت ايه رأيك 
4_بالنسبه للنقطه الرابعه فالنقد بتاعك سطحى جدا جدا لو انا ظابط مخابرات وبطارد حد فى مكان معين فمنطقيا لازم يكون أقل اثاره للشبهات اصل مش حوار شكل للبيع 
وأخيرا واضح جدا جدا ان قسم الحرب النفسيه فى الموساد ناجح نسبيا والدليل طريقه كلامك على بلدك وعشان كده قلت ((و كأن مصر تملك الشجاعة لاطلاق رصاصة واحدة فى صحراء اسرائل !))
5_بالنسبه لحكايه مسلمه الغريبه انك انتقدتها ومنتقدش عنصريه ام الظابط دانيال ودى وجهه نظر المؤلف فى الاول وفى الاخر يعنى ببساطه الراجل حر فى فكره على الرغم من انك نفسك عارف ومتأكد ان احنا كنا ومازلنا بالنسبه لليهود (امم) !!!
6_انا لا اكره اليهود ولا المسلمين ولا الملحدين حتى لكن اكره اى ايدولوجيه تستهين بحياه الانسان وتعتبره بلاقيمه اسرائيل وأمريكا دول سافكه للدماء مثلها مثل حزب الله وطالبان والحروب الصليبيه كلها نفس الاوجه لنفس الحجه الحقيره 
7_سيب البلد لو مش عجباك وروح عيش فى اسرائيل بس صدقنى كل اللى هتلاقيه الذل والهوان ​*


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بص سيبك من أى حاجة ..... تعليقك راااااااااااااائع كريتيك ع الفيلم
بغض النظر عن تفاهة الفيلم


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا للخوة الكرام على المرور و ارائم المختلفة*
*اود ان اعلن الاتى :*
*رأيى الزم نفسى به فقط و لا افرضه على غيرى *

*تصحيح *
*جملة اتفه من ان تفكر فينا اسرائيل تعنى انها لا تضع لنا اى حسبان و لا نشغل بالها كتهديد مثلا اى انها جملة وصفت بها نظرة اسرائل لنا وليس نظرتى لبلدى*

*الاخ يهوذا الافية*
*رأيك الشخصى له الاحترام و لكن ارجو ان تحسن اسلوبك احنا مش فى حرب*
*انا مقتنع برايى*
*انت مش مقتنع و عندك راى تانى*
*so what !*
*ايه لازمة العصبية و التهجم ؟!!!*




> 7_سيب البلد لو مش عجباك وروح عيش فى اسرائيل بس صدقنى كل اللى هتلاقيه الذل والهوان


*ايه علاقة ده بالموضوع ؟*
*هل انت عايز تهجم من اجل الهجوم و خلاص ؟*

*ارجو نحسن اسلوبنا شوية*
*شكرا*


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم تصحيح الجملة التى اثارت الجدل و التى تستحق التصحيح لعدم الالتباس*
*ام الاعتراض على باقى الموضوع فهو ضمن اطار الرأى الشخصى و هذا هو رأيى اللى يقبل اهلا و سهلا ميقبلش اهلين و سهلين لكن ارجو الهدوء و الاحترام*
*شكرا*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *شكرا للخوة الكرام على المرور و ارائم المختلفة*
> *اود ان اعلن الاتى :*
> *رأيى الزم نفسى به فقط و لا افرضه على غيرى *
> 
> ...


*
حضرتك فهمت غلط أنا مش داخل اقول راى لان اساسا الموضوع محسوم بالنسبه لي
لكن حضرتك ممكن تكون تقبلت كلمه ان المصريين شعب متخلف وأتعاملت مع الموقف بشكل عادى لكن أنا لأ والكلمه جرحتنى جدا جدا ومن حقى أطالب صاحب الموضوع بالأعتذار اساسا لكن الاعتذار مش هيودى ولا يجيب 
يعنى حضرتك معترض على اسلوبى ومعترضتش على طريقه طرح الموضوع !!!​​*


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> حضرتك فهمت غلط أنا مش داخل اقول راى لان اساسا الموضوع محسوم بالنسبه لي


*و محسوم بالنسبة لى انا كمان*
*ما هو محسوم لك هو مجرد رأى لغيرك متقدرش تفرضه عليا و لا على اى حد*



> لكن حضرتك ممكن تكون تقبلت كلمه ان المصريين شعب متخلف وأتعاملت مع الموقف بشكل عادى لكن أنا لأ والكلمه جرحتنى جدا جدا ومن حقى أطالب صاحب الموضوع بالأعتذار اساسا لكن الاعتذار مش هيودى ولا يجيب
> يعنى حضرتك معترض على اسلوبى ومعترضتش على طريقه طرح الموضوع !!!


*عزيزى الفاضل*
*الحقائق كتير بتكون جارحة*
*كوننا شعب متخلف عن ركب التقدم هى حقيقة يدركها اى المصرى قبل الاجنبى و غير مطالب باعتذار لسرد ما هو معروف للمسكونة كلها !*

*و سبق و اوضحت ان الموضوع يمثل رأيى الشخصى و لا الزم به اى شخص غيرى*
*و كونك لا تقبل الكلام و تؤمن ان مصر من الدول غير المتخلفة **فده بردو رأيك انت و الذى لا تستطيع الزام به احد !!!!!*
*شكرا*


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه ياربى نفس كلامى وانا طاعلة من الفيلم ده
 كريتيك طب اقولك حاجة
لما دخلت الفيلم ده سينما كان معايا بنت العدرا وكوكى
اسألهم عملنا ايه
عارف بامانة ربنا ناس بتقتل فى بعضها واحنا نضضضضضضحك
وضرب نار واحداث كلها دم واحنا نضضضضضضضحك
بجد مضحكتش قد الضحك الى ضحكته فى الفيلم ده فى ولا فيلم كوميدى
ولا تعليقاتنا عليه ضحكنا كل الى حوالينا ولان كنا فى العيد كان معظمهم مسيحيين فكانت بجد التعليقات الساخرة من الناس كمان موضحة مدى تفاهة الفيلم الى مدخلش عقولنا ببصلة وكانت غرابة للى عاشو الدور هههههههه
ولا عزاء للسُزج الى صدقو نفسهم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههه ياربى نفس كلامى وانا طاعلة من الفيلم ده
> كريتيك طب اقولك حاجة
> لما دخلت الفيلم ده سينما كان معايا بنت العدرا وكوكى
> اسألهم عملنا ايه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون الفيلم محدش فينا حس انه فى حاجة مهمة الناس كانت مركزة ونروح قايلين كومنتات كله يطنش ويضحك ههههههههههههههه
حتى مش رضيت اشوفه فى التى فى تانى :t7:
​


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،
الرجاء عدم التطرق للسياسة لأن لا مكان لها في صفحات المنتدى.
شكراً لتفهمكم و تعاونكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*معاك حق ياكريتيك 
أنا أتفرجت عليه من فترة وأستبوخته ومش فهمت له اى قصة 
*​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *و محسوم بالنسبة لى انا كمان*
> *ما هو محسوم لك هو مجرد رأى لغيرك متقدرش تفرضه عليا و لا على اى حد*
> 
> 
> ...


*
متهيألى حضرتك مش عارف الفرق بين الانتماء وطرح الحقائق...مصر متخلفه...محدش يقدر ينكر 
لكن ده بالاحرى شأن داخلى يخص الشعب نفسه وقبل كل شئ فمش من المنطق أبدا انى أهاجم بلدى أى كان وضع البلد أو ظروفها وخصوصا ان الشعب نفسه مسؤل عم 80% من التخلف ده فالمسؤليه هنا مش حكوميه بقدر ماهيا شعبيه لان الحكومه هى سلطه منظمه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
ثانيا سياسه التعميم فى المقال لاتناسب اى شخص عاقل فمعلش صاحب المقال او حضرتك أكيد معندكمش فكره (ان كل الشعب) متخلف !!!
وبعدين مفيش حاجه اسمها رأى ملزم ورأى مش ملزم فيه حاجه أسمها راى صحيح وراى خطا
كان ممكن أريوس يقول ده راي وده قناعتى الخاصه ومش ملزم لحد والقديس اثناسيوس يقول نفس الكلام ده هتلاقى حضرتك الحوار بقى  bla bla bla ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *
> متهيألى حضرتك مش عارف الفرق بين الانتماء وطرح الحقائق...مصر متخلفه...محدش يقدر ينكر
> لكن ده بالاحرى شأن داخلى يخص الشعب نفسه وقبل كل شئ فمش من المنطق أبدا انى أهاجم بلدى أى كان وضع البلد أو ظروفها وخصوصا ان الشعب نفسه مسؤل عم 80% من التخلف ده فالمسؤليه هنا مش حكوميه بقدر ماهيا شعبيه لان الحكومه هى سلطه منظمه لا اكثر ولا اقل
> ثانيا سياسه التعميم فى المقال لاتناسب اى شخص عاقل فمعلش صاحب المقال او حضرتك أكيد معندكمش فكره (ان كل الشعب) متخلف !!!
> ...




بالراحه يا يهوذا الموضوع مش مستحمل كل الكلام ده
فى ايه ده موضوع مش خناقه


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> متهيألى حضرتك مش عارف الفرق بين الانتماء وطرح الحقائق...مصر متخلفه...محدش يقدر ينكر
> لكن ده بالاحرى شأن داخلى يخص الشعب نفسه وقبل كل شئ فمش من المنطق أبدا انى أهاجم بلدى أى كان وضع البلد أو ظروفها وخصوصا ان الشعب نفسه مسؤل عم 80% من التخلف ده فالمسؤليه هنا مش حكوميه بقدر ماهيا شعبيه لان الحكومه هى سلطه منظمه لا اكثر ولا اقل


*اه و ايه علاقة ده بالموضوع ؟!*
*و احنا مالنا بالسياسة دلوقت ؟*




> ثانيا سياسه التعميم فى المقال لاتناسب اى شخص عاقل فمعلش صاحب المقال او حضرتك أكيد معندكمش فكره (ان كل الشعب) متخلف !!!


*اولا مش انت اللى تحدد تناسب شخص عاقل او لا تناسبه*
*ثانيا الموضوع مش سياسى يا سيد*
*ده نقد فيلم و عرض رايي فيه*
*يعنى لما يجى عبارة "شعب متخلف" مش مطلوب منى ان اذكر الاقلية لان الحقيقة ان كمجمل "الشعب متخلف" و كنظرة المسكونة كلها لينا نحن متخلفين حتى النخاع*



> وبعدين مفيش حاجه اسمها رأى ملزم ورأى مش ملزم فيه حاجه أسمها راى صحيح وراى خطا


*الموضوع نسبى يا فاضل *
*ما هو صح ليك لغط لغيرك و العكس صحيح*
*دعنى اقتبس جملتك و اوجهها لك :*
*"يبدو انك معندش فكرة ان سياسة تعميمك و فرض رأيك و تأليهه لا تناسب اى عاقل"*




> كان ممكن أريوس يقول ده راي وده قناعتى الخاصه ومش ملزم لحد والقديس اثناسيوس يقول نفس الكلام ده هتلاقى حضرتك الحوار بقى bla bla bla


*ايه علاقة المسائل العقيدية بتصنيف دولة او بموضوعنا اصلا ؟!*

*واضح انك عايز تفرض رأيك و السلام !*
*و مش عارف لازمته ايه كل ده !*
*ايه المطلوب منى دلوقت ؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*لازم كل موضوع فيه مناقشه يقلب بمشكله
كل واحد يتمسك برايه ويفرضه ع الكل
ونسينا حاجه اسمها احترام رأي الغير
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 نوفمبر 2010)

عارف يا كريتك كنت زمان بترئ على الافلام الهندية علشان ببقى
عارفة اخرتها اية الفيلم دا بقى غلب الهندى بكتيييييييييييير 
بس نسى كريم ياخد منى فى الاخر على فيل
ومسلم فى الافلام الفترة اللى جاية هتبقى اساسى 
علشان نسيوا او بيتناسوا ان فى ناس تانى فى البلد كانت ممكن هفضل مصرية احسن بكتير 
بس مش هنقول غير ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً أشكرك لطرح الموضوع الجميل[FONT=&quot] ..

أوؤيدك ببعض أجزاء نقدك ، كجزئية الـ [/FONT]fantasy التى بالمطاردة التى تنقصها أهم شئ و هى محاكاة الواقع ..

(( الناقد لابد و أن يتسم الحيادية " ذكر مساؤى و مميزات "  إن أنعدمت المميزات _ تحت فرض الأستحالة _ لم نأتِ بتعميم المساؤى على الكيان العام سواء كان منظومة لصناعة السينما أو بلدى )) ..

نقدك يترامى أطرافه و أبعاده ما بين أبعاد تشير لصناعة السينما و أبعاد أجتماعية و أبعاد سياسية بين بلاد لكن هحاول أختزل رأيئ ..

لى بعض التحفظات على نقدك الأحادى المنظور سأتناولهم سرداً سريعاً :



> *على الرغم من ان الانسان اليودى كأى انسان له مشاعر و على العكس انسان راقى بحكم تقدم بلدة*


تعميم بالإيجابية بالرغم أنهم شعب " *غليظ الرقبة* " كقول الكتاب ، 

لكن أكيد هناك ناس كويسة و ناس غير سوية ..

الرقى الأقتصادى المنعكس ع البلد ليس له علاقة برقى الأخلاق 

(( المال أصل كل الشرور )) ، معنى كلامك إن الأغنياء هم الأفضل خلقاً و سلوكاً ،

لكن أنا متأكد إن دا مش تفكيرك خالص لذلك أستأذنك التوضيح لأن فى أخوة معانا ما تعرف معدنك الكويس ..



> *[FONT=&quot]يزيد من الحنق و الحقد بين المصري و اليهودى[/FONT]*


  [FONT=&quot]من يفهم ذلك من السياق الدرامى فالخطأ لديه لأن هناك فارق بين المجتمع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " الشعب " و بين الأجهزة الأمنية " المخابرات " ، أيام د / يوسف والى كانت فى أتفاقيات على الصحف بخصوص الزراعة ، و فى سياح بينزلوا مصر من إسرائيل ..

خلاصة الجزئية دى (( علاقات المجتمعات ببعضها بكافة المجالات شئ ، و محاولات أجهزة الأستخبارات دا شئ تاني خالص )) *لا يجوز المقارنة ..* 

 [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]يصور اليهود على انهم حيوانات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متحركة لا مشاعر لها و كتلة من الكرة و الحقد فى صورة انسان حيث يحاول الاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اليهودى قتل ابنائه فى نهاية الفيلم[/FONT]*


  [FONT=&quot]ليه نفهم كدا بردو ؟؟ صفحات الحوادث مليانة بالنوع دا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..

مش صحيح أننا نحكم على مجتمع من سلوك فرد ، بالتالى الفيلم مش بيقصد كدا خالص ..

اللى يفهم من الفيلم إن المجتمع اليهودى بلا ضمير ، فذلك خطئه .. [/FONT]



> *[FONT=&quot]ما ادراك بتل ابيب[/FONT]*


  [FONT=&quot]قرأت حديثاً مقالة لــ أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] / *أنيس منصورإن " تل أبيب " لها مصدر دخل قومى يفوق الــ 22 مليار دولار من تصدير التكنولوجيا و العديد من المميزات ،

بالتالى أنا لا أقلل من شأنها لكن هذا لا يجعلنى أن أصاب بالإحباط أو أقلل من شأن بلدى ضمنياً ..

بلدى فيها خير كتير جداً ، معنى إنى مش مستفيد به ، دى قضية تانية تنفرد لها صفحات .. *[/FONT]



> *[FONT=&quot]و على الرغم من ان زمن الحرب انتهى و زمن رافت الهجان و مهمة فى تل ابيب ولى[/FONT]*


   [FONT=&quot]أنا معاك فى إن زمن الجاسوسية بالدور البشرى أختزل بسبب التكنولوجيا و الأقمار الصناعية ، لكن ما تنسي حبيبى إن لا أستغناء عن الدور البشرى دا أولاً ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

ثانياً : أجهزة الأستخبارات نشطة فى الحرب و السلم معاً و عملياتهم مستمرة طبقاً لأهداف مسبقة ..

ثالثاً : أتفاقية السلام اللى بينا دى من الجانب الدبلوماسى الرسمى لكن الأستخبارات شغالة  ..

 [/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]مثال بسيط[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]جداً على المستوى المحلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : الشرطة ما ينفع تقبض عليك أو تراقبك إلا بأذن نيابة لكن دا ما يمنع إنهم يراقبوك بأى طريقة و بدون إذن نيابة كمان ،  القانون " اللى زى الأتفاقية " بيمنع عليهم كدا ..

 [/FONT][/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]فى دولة عسكرية متربعة على عرش العالم العسكرى*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]http://www.globalfirepower.com/
[FONT=&quot]
حبيبى الموقع دا فرى للكل تصفح بتركيز القوى العسكرية أولاً ..

مصر من القوى العسكرية التى لها شأن بدون تحالفات .. 



> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا للسينما المعبرة عن فكر شعبها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و نمضى قدما للخلف[/FONT]*


  [FONT=&quot]لى عتاب عندك بجد ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأن مش فادى اللى يقول كدا 

يعنى و لنفترض إن الفيلم دا كله مش حلو _ دا مجازاً يعنى _ نقوم نقول شكراً للسينما المتأخرة ،

*ما ينفع أبداً نحكم ع الكل من خلال الجزء* ..

تراث السينما المصرية ما يصح تقييمه من خلال فيلم أو أتنين ..

ما تنساش إن مصر من رواد صناعة الفن عموماً فى المنطقة ،

*الدليل واضح* بيجوا أخواتنا الشاميين و المغاربة و التوانسة بيتشهروا هنا لأنهم بيلاقوا مناخ فنى خصب هنا فى مصر ..

فى حاجات عندنا سلبية دا صحيح لكن لازم بردو نشوف إيجابياتنا عشان نكمل طريقنا بسلام داخلى ..

==

لى عودة لتوضيح مزايا ذلك العمل الفنى (( بعد أذنك طبعاً )) ..

 [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مزايا العمل الفنى التى بالكواليس :

1- أماكن التصوير بالرغم من أنها ليست أماكن القصة الحقيقية إلا أنها منتقاة بعناية شديدة ..

ذلك ما تناولته معظم الصحف ..

2- ترابط المشاهد ببعض ممتاااااااااااز ، لما *يجى ينقلك* من مشهد للتانى ما تحس أنه فصل إحساسك بالصورة لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ، بالعكس عينك مندمجة جداً ..

مثال : مشهد هدم جزء من الديار ركز بمنظر الحيطة هتلاقيه نقلك لشقة شريف منير على جزء من الديكور مندمج مع شكل الحيطة فى المشهد الأول ، كل المشاهد " الشوتات " على كدا ..  

ممكن ينقلك بين المشاهد من خلال كلمات ، موسيقى ، ألخ من الطرق المستخدمة ..

3- مدى نقاء الكاميرا المستخدمة من قبل مدير التصوير و الزوايا المستخدمة ..

مثال : شوفت المشهد اللى الفنان / كريم بيهد فيه شوفت زاوية التصوير ركزت على ملامح الوش كان أبلغ من أى حوار ..

4- إضاءة كل مشهد مناسبة جداً للشخصيات (( تشوف مثلاً شريف منير لما يكون بيكدب تلاقى 1/2 وشه مضلم دليل على أنه بيكدب )) ..

الإضاءة كانت بتلعب دور جيد و متقن ..

5- ما أقدر أغفل ميزانية الأنتاج و دا كان واضح فى المطاردة و إيقاع الفيلم عموماً يعنى الإكسسوارات و الديكورات ..

مثال : ديكور بيت شريف منير تشوف فيه كل الرموز الإسرائيلية مترتبة بفن و تلاقى بمعظم المشاهد بالبيت يظهرلك هويته اليهودية الإسرائيلية من خلال حوار مختصر أو (( قطعة ديكور رمزية )) ..

6- السناريو تلاقيه معبر غير مبتذل ، *مفيش تكرار فى الجمل الحوارية للأطالة* ،

أستخدام أسلوب حوار منمق بين الفنانة / منى زكى و الفنان / شريف منير لأقناعها عدة مرات ،

متنساش *اللغة العبرية* الممتازة اللى بالفيلم (( تخلى السينما عن تصوير اليهودى بالراجل البخيل )) ..

7- الموسيقى التصويرية هادية أوووووووى و معبرة جداً ، 

دا كفاية أيدين *الموسيقار* / عمر خيرت لما تلعب ع البيانو ..

الفيلم فيه شغل كويس جداً ، 

ما نقدر ننكر دور الإخراج أ / شريف عرفة _ تاريخه معروف_ فى بلورة كل العوامل دى و أكتر من اللى قولتها لبساطة رؤيتى و إخراجها بالشكل دا ..

==

دا ويب السفارة الأسرائيلية بواشنطن موقع حلو أووووووووى ، هتلاقى فيه مواقع ذات صلة ممتازة هتعرف منها حاجات كويسة ..

http://www.israelemb.org

أنا بحب النشيد الوطنى بتاعهم (( *هتكفا* )) موسيقته حلوة موووووووت ..

==

أشكرك حبيبى لطرح الموضوع  ..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *اه و ايه علاقة ده بالموضوع ؟!*
> *و احنا مالنا بالسياسة دلوقت ؟*
> 
> 
> ...


*
*مالنا بالسياسيه ؟ اومال صاحب الموضوع كان بيكتب عن التدبير المنزلى مثلا !!
*ايواااااااااا نقد فيلم تقدر تقولى حضرتك ايه بقى علاقه نقض الفيلم بجمل زي دى كده :
1_دولة عسكرية متربعة على عرش العالم العسكرى !
2_اخر خيبة و هبل و كأن واقعة زى دى مش كفاية لاشعال الحرب و القضاء على مصر كلها فى 5 دقايق !
3_و كأن مصر تملك الشجاعة لاطلاق رصاصة واحدة فى صحراء اسرائل !
*المسائل العقيديه ملهاش علاقه فعلا لكن كان القصد الفكره لكن حضرتك مقدرتش تقرأ اللى ورا الكلام بالمناسبه يا أخى الفاضل المبادئ مش بتتجزأ .​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بالراحه يا يهوذا الموضوع مش مستحمل كل الكلام ده
> فى ايه ده موضوع مش خناقه


*
صدقنى بتكلم بمنتهى الصبر ومش متدايق ولا حاجه يمكن علشان بستعمل العاميه بس 
بس الفكره هنا ان عنوان الموضوع فى اتجاه ومضمون الموضوع فى اتجاه تانى خالص وانا دخلت وعلقت على الكلام الملفت ​*


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*حسنا حبيبى زاما*
*انا مش بناقش المستوى الفنى للفيلم بل الهدف و المغزى و الفكرة و ما يثيره فى روح المشاهد او عايز يرسخه فى عقلية المتأثرين*

*و واضح ان محدش بياخد بالو من خبايا السيناريو !!!! (مع انها ظاهرة مش خبايا و لا حاجة ! )*

*علشان تفهم الموضوع كله بيدور حول ايه*
*لخص لى فى نقاط اهداف الفيلم ادبيا او كقصة اخ اخ .....!*


----------



## destrit (20 نوفمبر 2010)

.......... الفيلم كن كويس من وجهة نظرى .... مع احترامى للرائيك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*معظم الافلام والمسلسلات تصيب الانسان بالتخلف*


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> .......... الفيلم كن كويس من وجهة نظرى .... مع احترامى للرائيك


*جميل و رأيك ايضا جدير بالاحترام*
*تسمح تقولنا من فضلك اهداف الفيلم ؟*


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> *مالنا بالسياسيه ؟ اومال صاحب الموضوع *كان بيكتب عن التدبير المنزلى مثلا !!
> *


*هدى اعصابك بس يا راجل صحتك بالدنيا*



> *ايواااااااااا نقد فيلم تقدر تقولى حضرتك ايه بقى علاقه نقض الفيلم بجمل زي دى كده :
> 1_دولة عسكرية متربعة على عرش العالم العسكرى !


*حقيقة غير قابلة للنقاش*
*و مش التقدم العسكرى بس بل معظم المجالات*
*معلش حاجة تكسف انا عارف بس لازم تعيش الحقيقة شوية*




> 2_اخر خيبة و هبل و كأن واقعة زى دى مش كفاية لاشعال الحرب و القضاء على مصر كلها فى 5 دقايق !


*نتيجة بديهية ل "الهبل" اللى حصل فى الفيل*
*مضرعة مصرية تخترق تل ابيب لانقاذ و تهريب جاسوس مصرى و تدمر بالبازوكا 3 سيارات من قوات الموساد*
*هل برأيك الموضوع لم يتخطى ال "هبل" بمراحل ؟*
*اما عن القضاء عليها فى 5 دقايق فالامكانية موجودة طبعا !*




> 3_و كأن مصر تملك الشجاعة لاطلاق رصاصة واحدة فى صحراء اسرائل !


*طبعا*
*فى معاهدات و سياسة تحكمنا الموضوع مش حرب قبائل بدوية*
*و اى مخالفة و تعدى الامم المتحدة هتقوم بالواجب و زيادة معانا !*




> *المسائل العقيديه ملهاش علاقه فعلا لكن كان القصد الفكره *لكن حضرتك مقدرتش تقرأ اللى ورا الكلام* بالمناسبه يا أخى الفاضل المبادئ مش بتتجزأ .


*سلام !*


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

علشان خاطر عيونك يا غالى هصيغلك الأهداف  ..

*أهداف الفيلم :*

1- توخى الحذر فى الزواج و التأكد جيداً من هوية شريك الحياة (( ذلك خطأ وقع به أهل منى )) ..

2- مناقشة الفيلم لرفض اليهود كبشر و مدى أحتقار الأخرين لهم و ذلك للعنصرية التى ببعضنا 

(( ظهر ذلك لرفض منى لشريف حتى بعد أن عرض عليها أسلامه ، بالرغم أنها كانت تعيش مع نفس سلوك الأنسان المتظاهر بالأسلمة )) ..

3- الفيلم يظهر أن هناك جهات تحث على تغذية الحث الطائفى بمصر مستخدماً بذلك الغيرة الغير مستنيرة لدى البعض على دينهم ..

(( ظهر ذلك بحوار شريف مع رئيسه بالموساد أنه يرغب أن يحقق نصر لأسرائيل بزواجه من مسلمة مصرية و ما يتبع ذلك الخبر من أحداث عنف و تؤيلات أختطاف ألخ )) ..

4- الفيلم يبث قضية بغاية الأهمية و هى سرية البيوت و الحفاظ على كيانها من تلصص الجيران المتشدقين بمظهر الحملان و هم ذئاب خاطفة .. 

(( ظهر ذلك بتدخل الفنانة / أنتصار للأطمئنان عليهم وتهدئة النفوس ، ظهر مساؤئ توكيل جيرانا برعاية أطفالنا )) ..

5- الفيلم أظهر لينا مساؤئ الخيانة بين الزوجين ..

(( ما ينفع منى تخون شريف حتى لو كانت مختلفة معاه لأن الخيانة مش هى الحل ، مفيش مساعدة

من الأخرين بدون تمن " كريم أمله أنه ينجح بالمهمة لأجل شغله ليس لأجل منى ما جمعهم هو ألتقاء المصالح " )) ..

6- الفيلم بيثير قضية مهمة جداً و هى أننا لما بنكون بمشكلة عواطفنا بتقودنا كعرب بعكس التفكير الهادئ العقلى للغرب ..

(( ظهر دا بمشهد بحث منى عن السفارة المصرية ، كان ممكن تنتظر شوية لغاية ما تدرس المنطقة كويس و تخطط مش تتصرف بعشوائية )) ..

7- الفيلم أظهر لنا البيت المنقسم على ذاته يخرب ..

(( دا ظهر بمشهد تسلل كريم لشقة منى و شريف ، *المشهد مادى* ، لكن بحياتنا البيت المنقسم على ذاته مش شرط يتخلله أشخاص لكن ممكن *أفكار هدامة* ، كتير بنشوف الأم بى ناحية و الأب فى ناحية و الأولاد متروكين لشهواتهم و بيغرقوا )) ..

8- الفيلم بيعلمنا الحرص فى مساعدة الغريب لا تقودنا عواطفنا بل العقل ..

(( دا ظهر بمشهد البنت الفلسطينية التى أحتمت بكريم و كان ممكن بتهورها تجيبله مشكلة و تضيعه وتضيع المهمة )) ..


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أهم حاجة يا كريتك أنت عايز تشوف أيه و بتشوف اللى عاوز تشوفه بنضارة أيه ؟؟ 

حبيبى من يريد الأستفادة سيستفيد حتى لو كان الشئ المعروض غير مثالى ..

إديسون قال (( أنا أكتشفت 999 طريقة خطأ للمصباح ما شاف 999 بنضارة الفشل )) ..

==

أنا أوؤيدك أنى غير معجب بالنهاية الـ fantasy دى ، لكن الفيلم فيه شغل ، 

أستأذنك دور تانى فى باقى الجوانب لأن النقد المطروح من قبلك أحادى المنظور ..


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون الفيلم محدش فينا حس انه فى حاجة مهمة الناس كانت مركزة ونروح قايلين كومنتات كله يطنش ويضحك ههههههههههههههه
> حتى مش رضيت اشوفه فى التى فى تانى :t7:
> ​


يبتى ارحمينى كل ماجى اعلق على موضوع الاقى توقيعك ملفت وحلو اوى ارحميييييييييينى نفسى ادخل اعلق على موضوع وانتى فيه :99:


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*



أهداف الفيلم :

1- توخى الحذر فى الزواج و التأكد جيداً من هوية شريك الحياة (( ذلك خطأ وقع به أهل منى )) ..


أنقر للتوسيع...

**جايز لكن مش دى نقطة الخلاف*



> 2- مناقشة الفيلم لرفض اليهود كبشر و مدى أحتقار الأخرين لهم و ذلك للعنصرية التى ببعضنا
> (( ظهر ذلك لرفض منى لشريف حتى بعد أن عرض عليها أسلامه ، بالرغم أنها كانت تعيش مع نفس سلوك الأنسان المتظاهر بالأسلمة )) ..


*لا حبيبى الفيلم بيحث على رفض اليهود مش بيستنكر كدة !*
*و هو دهع اللى بتكلم فيه*
*هيخرج المشاهد بعد الفيلم يحمل ضغينة لا ارادية ناحية كل ما هو يهودى !*




> 3- الفيلم يظهر أن هناك جهات تحث على تغذية الحث الطائفى بمصر مستخدماً بذلك الغيرة الغير مستنيرة لدى البعض على دينهم ..
> (( ظهر ذلك بحوار شريف مع رئيسه بالموساد أنه يرغب أن يحقق نصر لأسرائيل بزواجه من مسلمة مصرية و ما يتبع ذلك الخبر من أحداث عنف و تؤيلات أختطاف ألخ )) ..


*حبيبى تعاطف القصة مع المصريين و الجهات دى بتثبت نفس رؤيتى السابقة*
*ان هدف الفيلم التحقير من شان جهة معينة و وضعهم من وضع الاعداء الانداد الى الابد و اللى يلزم الانتصار عليهم "كما قال القرآن" و نهاية الفيلم اثبتت كدة !*



> 4- الفيلم يبث قضية بغاية الأهمية و هى سرية البيوت و الحفاظ على كيانها من تلصص الجيران المتشدقين بمظهر الحملان و هم ذئاب خاطفة ..
> (( ظهر ذلك بتدخل الفنانة / أنتصار للأطمئنان عليهم وتهدئة النفوس ، ظهر مساؤئ توكيل جيرانا برعاية أطفالنا )) ..


*تخيل*
*كانت الذئاب الخاطفة يهود ايضا !!*
*كل العناصر القبيحة فى الفيلم كانت من الطرف اليهودى !*
*انت مأخدتش بالك من كدة و لا ايه ؟!!!*



> 5- الفيلم أظهر لينا مساؤئ الخيانة بين الزوجين ..
> 
> (( ما ينفع منى تخون شريف حتى لو كانت مختلفة معاه لأن الخيانة مش هى الحل ، مفيش مساعدة
> 
> من الأخرين بدون تمن " كريم أمله أنه ينجح بالمهمة لأجل شغله ليس لأجل منى ما جمعهم هو ألتقاء المصالح " )) ..


 


> 6- الفيلم بيثير قضية مهمة جداً و هى أننا لما بنكون بمشكلة عواطفنا بتقودنا كعرب بعكس التفكير الهادئ العقلى للغرب ..
> 
> (( ظهر دا بمشهد بحث منى عن السفارة المصرية ، كان ممكن تنتظر شوية لغاية ما تدرس المنطقة كويس و تخطط مش تتصرف بعشوائية )) ..
> 7- الفيلم أظهر لنا البيت المنقسم على ذاته يخرب ..
> ...


 
*مش دى نقطة الخلاف انت مش فاهمنى بردو*

*تقدر تقولى تحديدا الفيلم بيساعد على تهيئة انهى مشاعر جهة اليهود ؟*

*بص الملخص ان الفيلم بيحاول يطبق نظرة القرآن على اليهود*
*انهم احفاد القردة و الخنازير*
*و انهم كفار*
*(لما منى ذكى قالتلوا انت يهودى كافر تفتكر ده هيخلى المسلم المشاهد يكن انهى مشاعر ؟ )*
*و انهم سينهزموا فى النهاية لا محالة (و ده قاله القرآن و الاحاديث)*

*انت لو بتربط الاحداث من الجهة الدينية الاسلامية فعلا هتفتح عينيك على بلاوى فى السناريو و هتستحقر الفيلم و تحس بمدى الاستخفاف بالعقول لخدمة الرؤية الاسلامية !*




> 8- الفيلم بيعلمنا الحرص فى مساعدة الغريب لا تقودنا عواطفنا بل العقل ..
> 
> (( دا ظهر بمشهد البنت الفلسطينية التى أحتمت بكريم و كان ممكن بتهورها تجيبله مشكلة و تضيعه وتضيع المهمة )) ..


*انت تعرف ان المشهد ده خلا الفلسطينين يستحقروا الفيم لانه اظهر الفتاة الفلسطينية كمن يتخلى عن شرفه فى سبيل النجاه !!!*

*ابحث فى جوجل و اكتشف بنفسك !*


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم لا تعليق طبعا بعد كلامك بس كعادت الافلام المصرية الهبطان ثم الهبطان ثم الهبطاk
امبارح كنت بقلب لقيت فيلم كبارية 
لما فجرو الكبارية قالو فى الاخبار ماس كهربى بابا بيقول ايه ده قلتله دى مصدقية الخبر وهى دى مصر بجد اى خبر بينزل بيكون معتم وغير مصدق والغريبة بيجيبو ده فى افلامهم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *هدى اعصابك بس يا راجل صحتك بالدنيا*
> 
> *حقيقة غير قابلة للنقاش*
> *و مش التقدم العسكرى بس بل معظم المجالات*
> ...



*
لا من ناحيه أعصابى فأنا اعصابى انجليزى ملكش فيه يعنى من الأخر وأكيد طبعا مش هيسعنى انى اضحك لما اشوف واحد لسه بيكتب كلمه المدرعات بالضاد ولكن أحيانا السخريه بتكون مفيده لشخص يعتمد فى حواره على لغه زى هدى اعصابك او ياسلام او يدعى انه خبير استيراتيجى بس أكيد اعصابك فى وقت من الاوقات كانت تعبانه أوى أوى عشان كده عايز أعرف الطريقه اللى مشيت عليها عشان لو أعصابى هاجت ولا حاجه بما أنك مسيطر يعنى ؟  
كمان يتخطى تكتب يتخط عشان لم جازمه نافيه
بس أمانه ياريت كمان تفهمنى موضوع ال5 دقايق ده عشان أنا بستفيد من علمك الغزير الخطير ​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اللهم لا تعليق طبعا بعد كلامك بس كعادت الافلام المصرية الهبطان ثم الهبطان ثم الهبطاk
> امبارح كنت بقلب لقيت فيلم كبارية
> لما فجرو الكبارية قالو فى الاخبار ماس كهربى بابا بيقول ايه ده قلتله دى مصدقية الخبر وهى دى مصر بجد اى خبر بينزل بيكون معتم وغير مصدق والغريبة بيجيبو ده فى افلامهم


*
سياسه التعتيم مطلوبه احيانا يا أبسوتى لان ممكن خبر زى ده يثير فزع الشعب ودي سياسه بتمارسها كل الدول المتقدمه او الناميه فيه أخبار ممكن تكون مطروحه للنقاش وأخبار لأ .​*


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*



 من ناحيه أعصابى فأنا اعصابى انجليزى ملكش فيه يعنى من الأخر وأكيد طبعا مش هيسعنى انى اضحك لما اشوف واحد لسه بيكتب كلمه المدرعات بالضاد ولكن أحيانا السخريه بتكون مفيده لشخص يعتمد فى حواره على لغه زى هدى اعصابك او ياسلام او يدعى انه خبير استيراتيجى بس أكيد اعصابك فى وقت من الاوقات كانت تعبانه أوى أوى عشان كده عايز أعرف الطريقه اللى مشيت عليها عشان لو أعصابى هاجت ولا حاجه بما أنك مسيطر يعنى ؟ 
كمان يتخطى تكتب يتخط عشان لم جازمه نافيه
بس أمانه ياريت كمان تفهمنى موضوع ال5 دقايق ده عشان أنا بستفيد من علمك الغزير الخطير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماشى يا سيدى مقبولة منك الاهانات و التهكمات*

*الغالى زاما : اسف مش هشارك تانى فى الموضوع*
*و اشكرك لرأيك الجميل و اختلافك المحترم اغنى الموضوع*

*شكرا لجميع الاحبة اللى شاروا فى الموضوع و نورونى*
*سلام*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذا يهوذا بعيداً عن الموضوع خالص 

ولكن واضح ان حضرتك لما بتشارك فى موضوع بيكون فيه نقاش لازم تحصل مشكله

ياريت تاخد الامور ببساطه شويه لان اعتقد الموضوع مش مستحمل ده كله

المره الاؤلى معايا والمره التانيه دلوقتى وفى كلا الموضوعين

حضرتك بتفقد اسلوب التعبير ، وبتقول اشياء المفروض انها متخرجش من اخ  لاخوه


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> *جايز لكن مش دى نقطة الخلاف*
> 
> *مش دى نقطة الخلاف انت مش فاهمنى بردو*



أستأذنك بلاش أسلوب التمويه ..

طلبك كان محدد جداً قولتلى أعرض أهداف القصة و أحترمت طلبك و نفذته ..

(( *جايز* )) ما ينفع تتقال هنا لأنى بذكر واقعة أنا و أنت عارفينها و الدرس المستفاد منها ، 

(( *جايز* )) تعنى إلغاء دور العقل بالتمييز ..

(( *جايز* )) أستحالة تتكتب مع توافر مثلث الحوار (( أنت و النص متحاور عليه و أنا )) ..

==



> *لما منى ذكى قالتلوا انت يهودى كافر تفتكر ده هيخلى المسلم المشاهد يكن انهى مشاعر ؟*



فى حاجة فى الفن أسمها (( محاكاة الواقع )) الفيلم تحدث عن واقع حقيقى موجود و هو أعتبار اليهود بالكفرة ألخ من صفات سلبية ،

 هل معنى كدا إن الفيلم بيشجع على كدا ولا بينقض واقع ؟؟* !!

مثال *: فيلم " *حسن و مرقس* " كان بيحاكى الواقع فى توتر العلاقة بين القبطى و المسلم ، 

هل معنى كدا إن الفيلم بيشجع ع الأضطهاد و التوتر ولا بيحاول يعرض ناقوس الخطر *؟؟ !!*

==



> *انت تعرف ان المشهد ده خلا الفلسطينين يستحقروا الفيم لانه اظهر الفتاة الفلسطينية كمن يتخلى عن شرفه فى سبيل النجاه !!!*



 

يا حبيبى أسرة العمل غير مسئولة عن سوء الفهم ، 

حد قالك إن البنوتة هربت بالعكس الحوار بيدور حول وجوب تطورنا و أملنا بالحياة لأستمرار المسيرة ..

أول رد لى (( اللى هو قبل رد مزايا العمل الفنى تجاهلته مش عارف ليه ؟؟ )) 

==



> *انت لو بتربط الاحداث من الجهة  الدينية الاسلامية فعلا هتفتح عينيك على بلاوى فى السناريو و هتستحقر  الفيلم و تحس بمدى الاستخفاف بالعقول لخدمة الرؤية الاسلامية !*



يا حبيبى ما هى دى المشكلة ..

أنت بحكم تغلغلك فى الحوار الدينى أصبحت نظرتك تحسب و تفكر بالأشياء من إطار دينى فقط ،

يا كريتك فين نظرتك المجردة الحيادية للموضوع (( أقصد اللى هتبين الخطأ و الصواب )) ؟؟ !!
*
يا حبيبى* دليل أنك مش شايف فى الموضوع غير الجانب السلبى بس ،  أعرف على طول أنك بتحلل من منظور أحادى (( أنت ما طلعت و لا فكرت بهدف واحد  من الفيلم )) ..

أنت ما ينفع تكون نظرتك بالشكل دا نهائي

*مثال *: أستأذنك هسحبك من مسرح الحوار الفنى لملعبك " الدينى " ..

لما نشوف قصتى (( يوسف و داوود الملك )) أد أيه أتبهدلوا ببداية حياتهم لو  هفضل أشوف القصتين من الزواية دى بس ، هيهيأ لى إن ربنا قاسى أوووووووووووى  و ألخ من تهيئات سلبية عن صورة الأب السماوى ..

لكن نغير النضارة بئا هنشوف الدرهم المفقود مننا (( هنشوف الإيجابيات ))  هنشوف أد أيه ربنا كان بيعد تلك الفتيان حديثى السن قليلى الخبرة ليتكفلوا  برعاية شعوب و يصبحوا قادة خلد التاريخ السماوى و الأرضى ذكراهم للأبد ..

==

كريتك بأمانة و غلاوتك عندى أنا مش بحاول أقنعك برأيئ ، لكن أنا شايفك شخص تانى غير اللى أعرفه ..


----------



## zama (20 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ماشى يا سيدى مقبولة منك الاهانات و التهكمات*
> 
> *الغالى زاما : اسف مش هشارك تانى فى الموضوع*
> *و اشكرك لرأيك الجميل و اختلافك المحترم اغنى الموضوع*
> ...



واضح إن فى مشكلة أنا مش فاهمها

أستأذنكم أقول حاجة ،

(( *مش شرط أكسب اللى قدامى لوجهة نظرى ، لكن أساسى أنى ما أخسره كأخ* ، *لأن الموضع سينتهى و الأخ باقى* )) ..


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2010)

للأسف لغة الحوار أصبحت غير مقبولة و الردود أصبح فيها شخصنة و كلام جارح و هو في نظري نهاية أي نقاش.
سأغلق الموضوع هذا، عسى و لعل أن تتذكروا أنكم أخوة في المسيح قبل أن تكونوا بآراء مختلفة. لغة الحوار الراقية و ترك الشخصنة و التعدي هو شرط مفروض في حوارنا مع بعض.

الرب يهدينا و يعلمنا كيف نتناقش بهدوء و بلياقة...
يُغلق.


----------

